# The Writer's Circle – Week #1 [Writer's Block]



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome to the Writer's Circle! Where every week is a new discussion on writing, the written word, even tips and tricks to help make your writing stand out!

---

So begins the first session of Writer's Circle! This first weeks discussion will be on a topic that I'm sure has effected many of you in the past, and may even be bothering you right now! Its “writer's block.”

I was browsing the pages of this months “The Writer” magazine and I stumbled upon this little letter to the editor. It pertains to the existence (or in this guys opinion, lack thereof) of the condition “writer's block.” Here is what the letter says:



Andrew Davis in “the Writer” July 2009 issue said:


> Writer's block
> 
> With all due respect to Lois Duncan [“5 ways to break writer's block,” April], There's no such thing as writer's block, and writers need to stop using this misleading, warn-out phrase.
> 
> ...


And this is where I would like to open the discussion. What is your stance on the theory of writers block?

Personally, I don't really think that it exists either. Don't get me wrong, I do have bouts of time where I am seemingly unable to get anything accomplished, however, I do always manage to get something accomplished. 

What are some possible ways of combating what could be known as writer's block? Like the man wrote in the above letter, there is always the option of checking



> ...your plot for action that demands your characters' attention.


you can also,



> Check your character for a lack of motivation to act.


This is a great idea, if you are in the middle of a story you are working on!

But what if you aren't currently working on a piece of fiction right now? What if you are between 'publications' yet you feel compelled to get something accomplished? 

Here are a few things that I like to do if I am between stories and cant think of anything specific to write about.

1.*I go over my existing characters.* It seems to me that there is always something that needs elaboration or clarification. Whether it be their own personal background, or just some features about them like their height, weight, personality. There is usually something that I can do to make things more complete when it comes to my characters. Not only does it sometimes turn up possible avenues for my character to travel down, it helps me get a better handle on what my character is and isn't capable of.

2.*I check over my past stories for possible continuance.* If there is one thing that helps me break the 'writer's block' it's this. Reviewing my past stories almost always helps me come up with something to write about. Take my first short story I did for example. When you read _At the End of All Things_, you will notice that Brother-Captain Vicarus wakes up after something significant has happened. What was it that happened? Now, I'll admit, I wasn't that interested in writing a background piece for that short story originally. I had initially intended it to just be some sort of amnesiac occurrence and then leave it at that. There was to be no background stories at all. But what do you know, I was struck with what could be called 'writer's block' one day and decided to have a look over the story once again. There were a couple of things that stood out when I read it again, and coming to my senses, I decided to start writing a background for Brother Vicarus. Of course, I did continue on with the story after _At the End of All Things_. I've written and posted the Prologue and Chapter One of my new novel, _The Ghost of Iron_ here on Heresy-Online since then. You can find them under the link in my signature called “the Lair of the FAN FICTION KING!” So you can see, checking over your pasts stories can be a great way to find things to write about. 

3.*Pick up the nearest Codex!* Heaven knows, if you are looking for story ideas pertaining to the 40k universe, your nearest Codex will have plenty of them. And if you've done any 40k gaming in the past, you'll have a copy. Doesn't matter which edition really. If you're looking for something to write about, most have the same races involved. Some of the older ones have different looks about them, but generally from a fictional standpoint they are the same (basically). Check through the different race sections, especially in the rulebooks. There are plenty of special character sections that talk about how characters act, their history, some background fluff, and even some notable campaigns. Lets take a look at the newest 5th edition rulebook for an example. Page 126-129 will find you with a time-line describing 'The Time of Ending.' There are quips about events happening all throughout the time frame, from 744.M41 all the way to 995999.M41, each bearing a little text about what happened on those notable dates. Look here for example.



> 995.M41
> Tau fleet units strike at the shrine world of Ghola's Hope.


 Lets look at this for a second... All this thing talks about is the Tau attacking the planet...WOW! Obviously there is much more that we can do with this. 

For example, what Sept has attacked Ghola's Hope? Who was there to defend it? Were the Imperial Guard involved? What type of planet (what it looks like) is it? Were Space Marines involved? Was the attack repelled? Did the planet fall? What was the battle like? Was it just a space fleet battle? Imperial Navy? A Battle-Barge? WHAT!? As you can see, there are many things that are left unsaid with this passage. Use this to your advantage! It can be a really good idea starter. The basics are already laid out in front of you by those who wrote the codex, now all you need to do is write the story behind it! Which brings me to my next tip...

4.*Create some new characters!* Now that I'm in the mood to start a new story, the characters have to come next. I went to local library (of which I am an employee) and borrowed a copy of 'The Writer's Digest' _Character Naming Sourcebook_ second edition, by: Sherrilyn Kenyon. You should check it out sometime and possibly buy it. It is a fantastic book with 486 pages of names from many different cultures. I never have a hard time picking out names to use as characters. Each name puts a different picture in my head right away. I jot down the name, signifying whether or not it is a male or female character, and then move on to find more. This really gives me a good running list of characters to work with whenever I am in need when writing a story. And it also helps if you refer back to my first tip #1, “Review your existing characters.”

Hopefully this post has been of some help to you all. It has been a blast putting this together for everyone! Please let me know what you think about it. 

I would like to open up the discussion here for everyone. What is you stance on “Writer's Block”? Does it exist, or is it just a type of bored dyslexia!  Do you have any tips to share that could help someone win their battle with writer's block? Let hear it! Can't wait to see what comes out of the woodwork! 

Write On!

Commissar Ploss

Come back next week on Monday for the next Writer's Circle discussion session! Where every week is a new discussion on writing, the written word, even tips and tricks to help make your writing stand out!


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

I wouldn't say I get writers block. However linking plt devices and writing 'middles' is often a long drawn out process... I guess you could call it block, but generally it stems from too many ideas that often conflict or are counter-productive.

My own advice (it works for me) - write something else. Anything, a short story, a synopsis, a charcter background or even a poem. I find that writing a different form (rather than subject) helps shift my perspective enough to get the original piece going again.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I would have to say that 'Writers Block' does not exist for me. I am going to however make up a new writers syndrome for myself. I suffer from a combination of 'Writer's Boredom' and 'Writer's Confusion'. 

'Writer's Boredom' is just that. I often find myself writing and I just think I have been sat here for an hour now, I can't be arsed anymore. For this I find a brilliant cure is headshoting some undead Nazi twats on Call of Duty 5. I stop thinking about the story altogether and get my much needed break.

'Writer's Confusion' sadly comes from my over-active mind. I get a basic idea of the storyline then I being thinking this would be awesome to put in, ohh and so would this. While it leaves me with plenty of options I do then get a little brain overload when I try to find a way to fit all of the stuff I want to into the story with it still making sense. Unfortunately this can't be sorted out by some, if I do say so myself, brilliant headshot zombie kills. This slows down writing alot because I have to get a nice sleep so sort my 'Writer's Confusion' out.

Finally I would suggest that 'Writer's Block' simply comes from an underdeveloped storyline and a lack of knowing where to take the story next, or how to link certain key parts/people in your story together. To sort this out I would suggest you stop writing for a while and just think about where you want the story to go. Once you have sorted that out you should be cooking with gas. And if you are not perhaps you are just suffering from my newly invented 'Writer's Boredom' or 'Writer's Confusion'.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont believe in writers block however i often find the first sentences of my feeble attempts at writing are the most difficult. Once that is in place the block fades away into insignificance. I rarely feel stunted for ideas, more i struggle to find that dramatic entrance the more it lips away

I deal with it by breaking out ye olde horus heresy and having a read
Sometimes a phrase jumps out and i see a beginning and sometimes not.
I think other writers you enjoy can stimulate your mind and open up possiblities. For me dan abnett is my preference but thats just me.

i think writers block probably could be prevented if actually planning out my stories. I allow my inspiration to come spontaneously and therein lies my weakness, in my opinion


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Great stuff guys! Lets keep the stuff coming! This is exactly what i was hoping to see! AWESOME!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> 'Writer's Confusion' sadly comes from my over-active mind. I get a basic idea of the storyline then I being thinking this would be awesome to put in, ohh and so would this. While it leaves me with plenty of options I do then get a little brain overload when I try to find a way to fit all of the stuff I want to into the story with it still making sense.


This is exactly what I was getting at. I think it stems from a lack of objectivity (in myself at least). I don't why it didn't occur to me sooner. Being a musician/songwriter/producer I always excercise caution when adding in 'cool ideas'. A simple application of proper planing is going to be a good start. What do you want to write about? How are you going to write it and why are you writing it?

It's far too easy to just dive in and trust your gut, only to be frustrated and 'blocked' halfway through the creative process.



Zondarian said:


> Finally I would suggest that 'Writer's Block' simply comes from an underdeveloped storyline and a lack of knowing where to take the story next, or how to link certain key parts/people in your story together. To sort this out I would suggest you stop writing for a while and just think about where you want the story to go. Once you have sorted that out you should be cooking with gas.


Exactly. Rather than think about the story in exacting detail, consider the mechanics of writing. 

I feel more confident as an author already :so_happy:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think writer's block stems from writers "painting themselves into a corner" so to speak. Their characters have done everything possible, with the story limiting them, and then there's something else that pops up, and it's unfeasible to imagine the characters being in any condition to do it. A lot of the stories I've read are battle, battle, battle, battle, end. These are good for some of them (Halo's SPARTAN-IIs and Space Marines, of course), but some of the others are a little bullshit in my eyes. I always like to write as if I was making the decisions. Like say, after a battle, would I just run to the next one. Well, if that other battle wasn't kicking down my front door, hell no! I'd grab a beer, reload my rifle, and chill out for a while. I try to introduce random elements and little bits of dialogue in these "filler" spaces that fleshes out the characters and the story pretty well, to a point sometimes where I make mistakes in my writing based on earlier fiction, because the plot has evolved so much. 

When I do get "writer's block" it's usually with me sitting at my computer writing, and then for no apparent reason I'll go "Do I like where this is headed?". If the answer is "no", then I will just delete the entire segment and go play video games or read a book (or go to "work"). If I'm genuinely in need of inspiration, I continue to scratch the barcode off my library card through it's rigorous use, or listen to music. 



 I use for large-scale battles, or especially for space fights. It's very dramatic. I prefer punk or alternative when writing filler, normally Rise Against or something similar.

Most of all, I think "writer's block" is a cheap form of "I don't want to update today" that stems from someone not looking far enough into their own storyline. In one of my stories I referenced a box under a character's bunk in the first few chapters. Later, when the character's ship was boarded, I referenced it again. And finally I used it as a weapon when the character was confronted by an enemy. Even the littlest, stupidest detail can prove to be very useful later in a story, and I encourage people to read back over their own writings, to pick up the little details they may have missed themselves, even though they wrote it.

Happy writing!
-Dirge


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Great post Dirge! Thanks for contributing you comments! and awesome track by the way...it _IS_ very dramatic...

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

One thing I often find is that fan-written stories - not just 40K ones, I'm talking in any genre - lack endings. Or, at least, they lack decent ones. I always remember, ages ago, watching an interview with Sting when he was talking about his songwriting process and he said "I write from titles..."; he would have to have a title that he found compelling and evocative, or he couldn't write words that made much sense. Similarly, when it comes to prose, I write from _endings_; I think if you don't have a good way to end the story, you're not ready to start it yet. Cool fight scenes and snappy dialogue are all well and good, but it's got to end well or it's like having a fantastic _hors d'ouevre_ and then being served a McNugget. I tend to think up senario, plot, characters and so forth like anyone does, but I won't put pen to paper (OK, finger to key) until I know how it's going to end. The Death Guard story 'Incursion' that I've linked to in my sig is building up episodically, but I know how the last episode is going to end no matter how many episodes I come up with along the way.

As evidence, I present a short story I wrote a couple of years ago based in the gameworld of the MMO 'Dark Age Of Camelot' (a criminally under-rated MMO, by the way) - *Journey's End*. OK, the many references to in-game locations, classes and such may not make sense to anyone who hasn't played the game but I think it has a really strong ending. I actually thought that up by itself first, just an ending in isolation, and then reverse engineered a story from it since I thought the image of that final scene was so powerful. Another device I like in 'Journey's End' is the use of tense - present tense to describe flashback, and past tense to describe what's actually happening now. The idea was that everything that happens now is aftermath, the slow unravelling after a vicious battle, whereas the battle itself is fast and immediate in the protagonists's mind. 

One thing I find very interesting is trying to describe, in prose, the elements and mechanics of a game as realistically as possible. If I'm writing for the world of Dark Age Of Camelot, how do I describe the effects of a Warlock's bizarre chambered spells in real-life terms, or the many various weapon styles and effects? Likewise in the world of 40K, what does that splinter pistol sound like? What is a Sorceror of Chaos actually _doing_ as he casts Gift Of Chaos? I have long been a firm believer in the school of thought that fantasy works best when described as realistically as possible, and as such I really enjoy the process of trying to translate gameworld mechanics and the like into prose that tries to be as convincing as possible in the world it builds up. 

As for dialogue, it's a hoary old cliché but I frequently do the thing of speaking my dialogue out loud to myself to see if the rhythm of the speech works, if it sounds like something someone might actually _say_ rather than just a bunch of words. Different characters will have different ways of speaking, and it's nice if you can convey a feeling of differing levels of intellect and thought process between characters with their manner(s) of speaking; hopefully part 2 of 'Incursion', which is all basically one conversation between an Inquisitor and his subject, conveys this impression. 

Just my 2 cents' worth...


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

The ending is the most important part of any story to me because, as obvious as this sounds, it is the last thing that is read. If you are going to become a well respected and liked Author people have to walk away from your work pleased. A bad ending ruins all the brilliant work you put into the story. It is like aniseed, tasty with a bad after-taste. Is it worth going back, many people think no.

Another major thing about the ending is that it has to be suitable for your story. If you spend ages getting people to fall in love with your character, it may not be good to end with his death, unless it sends a very clear message and highlights a part of the characters personality that has always been there. 

Unless you are very brave don't go for the 10 years later sort of ending, people often feel short changed, they like to walk away with something to think about. And after reading about the heroic adventures of [insert name here] you often don't like to then read that they went back to their nice comfortable life and had a cuppa.

And finally the cliffhanger. If you do this well it is probably one of the best ending that is possible, but if you don't do it well then it can be counted as a tick in the epic fail column. For a cliffhanger to work well you have to not know how things will turn out. As a cliffhanger an IG with a stick staring down a Hive Tyrant is not going to work, you know how it will turn out. But if it is a Space Marine with two power weapons, you can allow yourself to think either way. That the SM wins, or that the Tyrant wins. This leaves the reader with a feeling of wanting, they want to know how things turn out, and most importantly they will come back to read your next piece of work. However the cliffhanger is another risky ending, and if you can't pull it off well or have the courage to do it then your readers may well just leave frustrated and pissed off.

On a personal note I find it neccasary to request that no one does an ending where the hero just walks off into the horizon, that just pisses me off.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Zondarian said:


> On a personal note I find it neccasary to request that no one does an ending where the hero just walks off into the horizon, that just pisses me off.


Why does that piss you off? Many great stories have been put forth with just that kind of ending. idk if this applies but you should read the ending to my short story for the comp here last year. its basically what you have described. 

@Svartmetallv: I agree with you on the bit about endings being important. We use them to wrap up our stories, they shoud be the most important parts. However, some people just don't take the time to write them well enough...

I pride myself on my endings. Just read my short story from last the last comp and tell me that doesn't sum things up pretty well. 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, very interesting reading. For me, it's maybe less 'Block' then, than simple procrastination. I put off starting, subconsciuosly, because I have other things I need to do equally/more and then feel guilty and do neither. I also suffer from 'Writer's Boredom' and 'Writer's Confusion' though...I'm perhaps the _least_ suitable person to write fiction in the world...:laugh:


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know why, I just tend to be left with a feel of being cheated out of a good ending really. I want it to wrap it up nicely. The only time I ever enjoyed a walking into the distance ending was when the Author put in black so no one know read see it unless highlighted, 'A half eaten corpse was found in the desert three weeks later. Shame about that.' It made me chuckle. I suppose others might find that an OK ending, but I tend to not like them.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I would also suggest that this thread is de-stickied. If it keeps up like this you will either get this one stickied thread cluttered and unreadable for someone looking fo some fas advice or you will get alot of different stickied Writer's Circle threads. I would suggest that you make a thread called Writer's Circle summaries and have that stickied. Then Ploss can have the first post as a little introduction and contents:
Week 1- Writer's Block
Week 2-

That sort of thing. Then he could quickly pull together all the posts on the weeks Writer's Circle and post it. That way you will get one thread stickied that is easy to search through to find the advice you need. Thats my idea anyway.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Good idea there Zondarian. I've been thinking about this myself. Was starting to wonder how cramped for space we were going to get here in the OW's section if every writer's circle got stickied...would be quite a lot...as i see no current end to it...hmmm...i'll get started on the 'indexed' thread. See what i can come up with.

thanks again,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much just yet, there isn't much point having an index for one thread, so I suggest you look at it when you have a few of these done. It wont hurt having a couple of stickies for the a week or two, then when you have 3 or 4 threads up you can index them and we can re-sticky as necessary.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i must agree with deathbringer, i for one dont get writer's block, it's more of a "how should i start this?" and that can be a very hard thing to do, for me at least. i am a very dramatic person and i love to have my beginnings dramatic, whether its a battle or someone dieing or numerous other things. i find that when i need something to egg me on i listen to some epic music that gets my mind turning, meanwhile i play a video-game, preferably a FPS on the hardest difficulty for the intensity and soon i'll have something. ir i send an E-Mail to Tzeentch and ask him, they both work.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

squeek said:


> I wouldn't worry too much just yet, there isn't much point having an index for one thread, so I suggest you look at it when you have a few of these done. It wont hurt having a couple of stickies for the a week or two, then when you have 3 or 4 threads up you can index them and we can re-sticky as necessary.


ok, will do. I was just thinking...what it would look like when we hit week #52...:shok:



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> i must agree with deathbringer, i for one dont get writer's block, it's more of a "how should i start this?" and that can be a very hard thing to do, for me at least. i am a very dramatic person and i love to have my beginnings dramatic, whether its a battle or someone dieing or numerous other things. i find that when i need something to egg me on i listen to some epic music that gets my mind turning, meanwhile i play a video-game, preferably a FPS on the hardest difficulty for the intensity and soon i'll have something. ir i send an E-Mail to Tzeentch and ask him, they both work.


Why is it that epic music seems to be ubiquitous here. I listen to it as well, as it seems a great many others do as well...hmmm... Perhaps the melody strikes a primitive almost feral instinct to express ourselves. 

CP


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I listen to it when brainstorming ideas, but when the fingers hit the keys I have to have no music, it just makes it so much harder for me to concentrate.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I almost always have music on, or something in the background. Sometimes when I'm writing a battle scene I'll put _Saving Private Ryan_'s beach scene on the computer and write to that.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm...

While I'm a bit late (yesterday I was a bit knackered after being on my feet for eight hours..too long to post a thoughless..err..though-provoking reply :biggrin), I'll add my two cents.

To me, writers block does exist. No matter how you word it, it still refers to an impediment in your writing. Colorful terms to describe it don't make it any more than what it is, the inability to add to the monster one has brought to life. It's more of an arguement of symantics, by my reckoning, than anything. To say there is no such thing as writer's block is like saying there's no such thing as sun light heh heh heh. It simply comes down to whatever name you give to the reason that's keeping one from continuing their work.

Having said this, I feel that Dirge hit the nail square on the head as opposed to the idea put forth in your opening post by Andrew Davis, Ploss. Writing requires the writer to keep a decent pace during the entire process, not a huge explosion at the beginning/end and nothing in the middle. If the writer doesn't give themself enough leeway, they'll find that the beginning and end work but the middle where the meat lies is lacking. This is where the writer's block usually hits. 

Granted, sometimes the opening is difficult, as is the end in some cases, but the real rocky road is the middle. This is where a writer either makes or breaks a story. Sure, if the opening doesn't catch the readers attention the story will become more of a chore than reading. And yes, the ending can sometimes be a let down but how many times have we read a story with a good beginning but find ourselves wondering when it's going to end because the writer meanders/waffles/generally gets lost in the middle where the real story is?

It's all about pacing to me. When you take the time to plot out a story properly, then keeping it going is easy (well..easier). I feel a lot of times writer's block comes around because a story isn't plotted correctly. Plotting your story is the quickest way to seeing it done as in working out the bits and bobs of it you come across a myriad of ideas to take the story one way or the other as you give yourself options. I start with a basic idea, figure out the ending, and then plot from the beginning to the end using a bubble diagram or a line diagram. Start with your central idea in the middle of a blank sheet of paper. From there, branch out with bubbles of possible story arcs, characters, etc. As you do this, you'll find some ideas will work better than others but you still have the option of using the ones you didn't think would work. This is great in the event that the story needs more.

As for breaking writer's block, each of you have great ideas on how to do it. Personally, I pick up a book, listen to music, or watch a good movie that fits in with what I'm looking for. Want to write a story about a last stand? Watch 300 (or movies in the same vein). Once I find I'm in the right mood, I do a little proof-reading to see if the elements I've already written can be fleshed out more in order to create new situations/possible ideas. I also look at my characters and the background for them. How would Sergeant "X" deal with this situation given the back story I've made for him? From there, it's just a case of getting tab a into slot b.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate

P.S.-Great job Ploss! I've enjoyed reading this and I think that you've done a very good thing mate!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Well thank you very much, Nate! I appreciate the comment! You made some good notes about pace and pacing your story. Its almost like a Deja Vu scenario really...Next weeks Writer's Group might be on pace. I'm still weighing some other possible choices. However, correct and meaningful pacing can make your story much more enjoyable. Just think, if you don't allow even your reader to catch their breath, you probably wont have many people finishing your story. On account of them being passed out due to lack of oxygen and all...lol 

Thanks again for your comments/suggestions! They are very welcome! 

write on,
Commissar Ploss


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow... Nice tips everyone... Tnx!... As for me... Writer's block doesn't exist... As long as I know the beginning and the end... I can't stop writing and tend to surprise myself whenever my chapters end up having 21 pages or more... As evident in my one and only fluff... But I still I need to improve... That's very obvious... And I'm very thankful Ploss... That you thought of this thread... Cause this will help me a lot... What will be the topic next week?...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not sure yet...I'm still trying to choose between a couple different choices...Pace/pacing seems to be a strong candidate. I'll probably decide by either tomorrow or Thursday.

CP


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> I listen to it when brainstorming ideas, but when the fingers hit the keys I have to have no music, it just makes it so much harder for me to concentrate.


I'm with zond
If I write with the tv on or the radio playing then my writing takes hours longer and the quality diminishes
i need silence to concentrate
i might try the saving private ryan technique for some battle scenes tho
i love that movie 

BTW
this was a great idea Ploss
thanks i have got some great ideas


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm glad that this was able to help you! And i appreciate the comments! I'll have the decision on what next weeks topic will be by sometime this evening. thanks everyone! I've also got a little surprise coming on Friday for everyone. Keep your eyes peeled for a new thread from me. :grin:

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

I have hit writers block many a time, but I have to agree with the letter. It's not some mythical disease, it's a problem with what you're writing. The best cure I've come up with is to scrap the currrent chapter, and start again. Fighting writers block just draws you in to the trap of cliches, drawn out but bland descriptions, and forced action that no one wants to read. 

I was writing my story for the short story competition earlier, and I hit it, and I saved the story, in case something in it was useful in future, but I have wholely given up on the idea. It was a Grey Knight single handedly taking on groups of cultists in an attempt to stop them and their daemons escaping a world long enough for a Black Ship to virus bomb it. Sounded good to me, but it just died on me. I'll try something new later, or tomorow, or on the weekend, and hopefully, will get through the whole story without hitting the wall.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

After to talking to several established prose writers and scriptwriters, the unanimous action taken when hitting a wall is to carry on writing. They were saying that even if what you write it is complete rubbish, you have to keep going. This allows you to temporarily pass through whatever you find difficult, whether it be the begging, middle or whatever, and move on. You can always come back and change it at a later time, when a flow has been resumed.

I know that this can be difficult but a writers worst enemy is a blank page/screen. The sooner you can ignore certain parts of the plot temporarily the better. In relation to the whole "writers block" thing, I don't beieve anyone ever described it as a physical condition, it's merely an umberella term for all the things you've discussed above. A state of mind if you will. Everyone arguing it doesn't exist is arguing against the point they go on to make. 

L.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Everyone, week #2 has been decided keep a look out on Monday for:

*The Writer's Circle - Week #2 [Watch Your Pace]*

Its sort of a step by step article with tips and suggestions on how to create a more engaging work of fiction by watching how you pace your story. Stay tuned!

Write on,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I guess I will try to help out on the pacing thing as well. Someone liked my first post this week. One person is a good enough reason to post again.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

don't forget to check out the "Friday Clippings" thread that i posted earlier today! its sort of a companion posting to this. Not really a discussion like this one, but still should be of some use.

write on,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The Writer's Circle - Week #2 [Watch your Pace] has been posted and is ready for y'all!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How did I not post in here? 

After saying I would? Anyway, got a few short pointers here - 

DON'T read BL books for Inspiration, if you ever get stuck take a break. Read something military related if you want inspiration, but generally not BL books, as they may have slight indiscrepencies that you can pick up unintentionally.

Don't Copy ideas down. Don't have a book at hand to flick back to. Get an idea, and Run with it, otherwise you'll just copy the book. Read something you like? Memorize as best as you can, then go for it. Don't check back to make sure you got it. Just take it and run. It's your story, so make it yours. You forget something that happened? Write your own piece, as to how you feel it should go.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Bah, its ok! Better late then never! Thanks for the tips too, they are much appreciated and are a welcome addition to the conversation! 

@everyone:
And just because week #2 is up, that doesn't mean that this conversation is over. I hope to see it continue to be a topic that people will comment on for some time still. As i'll state in future posts, please feel free to go back to previous week's discussions and give your two or three cents!

Write on,

CP


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

My own personal issue with the fabled 'writers block' is not continuing a plot or providing setting, or anything along that manner, it is coming up with an idea in the first place. I can plot out an entire story in minutes when I have an idea but the very crucial first step often eludes me.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome help, Ploss(know that's kind of late, but yeah), this did help me quite a bit in some of my own stories:victory:. 



> My own personal issue with the fabled 'writers block' is not continuing a plot or providing setting, or anything along that manner, it is coming up with an idea in the first place. I can plot out an entire story in minutes when I have an idea but the very crucial first step often eludes me.


Not sure what I can suggest that may help. You can try writing out random scenes in your head and going with it, see what happens. 

That's how I started An Infinite Circuitry of Fate(like the first four chapters), I was just writing cause I didn't have much else to do, I didn't think about trying to link it all into a story until a little bit later. 

Not the greatest advice in the world, but I hope it helps:biggrin:.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

I've just found these threads and wanted to say brilliant responses & ideas everyone; it's really good to see how other people write and thought processes, etc.

Just to add my 2p's worth (no right or wrong here, just this is how my stories occur):
For myself, I'm essentially a "gardener", not an "architect" (not that there's anything wrong with either way -or any copmbination of the two- of course) and I write from inspiration, not from planning.

The thoughts that come to me aren't mine...I just try to put them down in (hopefully) something that will be a discernible/readable/enjoyable form for people.

However, I have to confess that some literary terminology (especially "plot") are pretty much alien concepts to me.
In that, I mean I can understand what other people mean when they say it, but what I put into words (at least for the fiction stories) doesn't have anything to do with these and I'm not sure why I would want to involve such things, either. 

In this, I don't think I am actually a 'writer' or an 'author' (maybe that's my cue to leave 'The Writer's Circle', then? - lol), but I'm instead a 'transcriber' or 'translator'.

If I have the thing we're not calling "writers block" (maybe it's a bit like saying "The Scottish Play" instead of "M*cbeth" - lol), I just find I leave it alone for a little while and come back to it when the muse takes me.

I've found that the best stories tend to write themselves.
I'd put something into one of the roleplaying threads about character creation and (to avoid duplication) I won't re-type it all out again, but basically I try to discern a 3-6 word description (the "character concept") about that character and distilling this gives an essence about their personality, history, goals and possible direction that they might have come from and might end up going in.
As an example:
A character who is an "observant mature career soldier" has a whole different life behind (and ahead of) them than someone else who is a "burnt-out part-time cop", but I hope you can see just these few words can bring a whole load of different aspects to life.

Like rl people, sure characters will grow and develop depending on what they're doing/faced with/etc, but the character concept gives you an idea of what they could achieve and accomplish.

Most other things then spring off from that, so the characters then show how they deal with things (which leads to more history, fuller personality, etc).
I've found it's quite hard to have a point where something just stops, because there is always more for them to learn, or new situations to wander into, etc.

I'm sure there's probably other stuff to add, but it's Xmas Eve and I'm tired.

'Joyeux Noel' and all that to everyone! I hope any of this might help people.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

It seems you've found the article helpful at least.  I enjoyed reading your thoughts on it. once again, it warms me up to know that people continue to glean some help/information from my old articles. cheers gents! makes it s a Happy Christmas for me indeed.

CP


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i actually get my inspiration from songs i listen too. maybe some of the verses aren't all there but more often then not the mood it is trying to convey inspires me and i play that paticular tune when i write it.

i leave my tale when i have writers block and go back to it later rather do that then struggle with it and maake it crap


----------

